# Where to mount vibrator on tailgate spreader?



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

I just put a new karrier 80lb vibrator on an old curtis tailgate spreader I had laying around. I drilled holes and mounted it to the frame. Do you guys prefer mounted to the poly with backing plates or mounted to the metal frame?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

I mount mine where the hopper narrows down, about 4-6" from where the auger is at.
Works great!
I mount it directly to the plastic.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Yeah I havn't loaded it up but with maybe 100lbs so I wonder if I load it up to capacity which is 350-400lbs it won't work as well. My thought was that I just didn't want to risk cracking the poly.


----------



## toyotaboy (Sep 23, 2011)

the tgs07 i just purchased has the vibrator on the poly n close to the auger to break up clumps better and like bossplow2010 said 4"-6" above auger seems to do good


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

I've had 500 lbs of salt in mine at a time, works like a charm.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

terrapro;1582258 said:


> I just put a new karrier 80lb vibrator on an old curtis tailgate spreader I had laying around. I drilled holes and mounted it to the frame. Do you guys prefer mounted to the poly with backing plates or mounted to the metal frame?


mount directly to the poly for maximum efficiency


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Ok what is the best for mounting plates/brackets to the poly, 1/8 plate 6"-8" square on inside and out?


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

terrapro;1582452 said:


> Ok what is the best for mounting plates/brackets to the poly, 1/8 plate 6"-8" square on inside and out?


4 bolts right on thru poly as low as poss. . no mounting plates on mine . outside . inside the hopper would destroy it quickly .


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Really I have heard of them cracking from being just on the poly. Thought you needed a mounting plate/washer of some form. I meant the mounting plate on th einside not the vibrator.

Well I am going to run it as is in the AM and if it isn't working as it's suppose to I'll put it to the poly.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

vibrator should have a flat mounting surface with 4 bolt holes .use nylock nuts with thread lock pasteThumbs Up


----------



## JB1 (Dec 29, 2006)

me, i would put mounting plates on the inside and outside.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

you'd be dampering the vibrator . the idea is to shake the poly . have not seen one crack yet .


----------



## bytheyardlandsc (Jan 24, 2013)

I personaly talk to bob and holly at karrier often , there 20 minutes from home here in ohio. it should of come with a stainlees plate with 4 holes. that you mount on inside of hopper. and mounting it low is ideal. the 80 lber is built with tailgate spreaders in mind. you will ony crack the hopper if you leave it running and its empty.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

bytheyardlandsc;1582511 said:


> I personaly talk to bob and holly at karrier often , there 20 minutes from home here in ohio. it should of come with a stainlees plate with 4 holes. that you mount on inside of hopper. and mounting it low is ideal. the 80 lber is built with tailgate spreaders in mind. you will ony crack the hopper if you leave it running and its empty.


Thanks! Do you know how big the plate is?

I ordered mine from Russo Power Equipment and did not get the full package just the vibrator.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

good luck Thumbs Up


----------



## bytheyardlandsc (Jan 24, 2013)

the plat is just a bit longer and wider than the vibrator. its not crazy big. but it is stainless. and you should mount it with the cord pointing down.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

I'd mount it to the poly and put a plate.


----------

